# My iPad Review, and iPad vs. Kindle 2



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I just wrote up my iPad review after having one for 10 days, and specifically focused on reading on the iPad, and comparing it to my Kindle 2. Please check it out and tell me your thoughts! 

http://www.davidderrico.com/blog

http://www.davidderrico.com/ipad-review-introducing-the-crackpad/


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Thanks

I have a K2 and was wanting to see a comparison


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Good review. I would disagree with the statement that the LCD screen gives an inferior reading experience, though. I was able to adjust mine so that it is similar to my K2 screen.


Mike


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

The term "CrackPad" is spot on perfect!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Good review. I would disagree with the statement that the LCD screen gives an inferior reading experience, though. I was able to adjust mine so that it is similar to my K2 screen.


I've heard a few people say they don't mind reading on the LCD screen, but for me personally it is harsher on my eyes than the e-Ink, especially if I've been on the computer all day. Then reading on the iPad for more than a short time bothers my eyes whereas the K2 doesn't.

But if LCD doesn't bother your eyes, then the iPad becomes a very solid e-reader. If you can justify the extra cost because you'd use all the other features, then it primarily comes down to the extra weight. I'd still say the K2 is a better pure e-reader, but if you don't mind LCD and want an all-in-one device, the iPad is a lot of fun.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

One thing that I have noticed...and it might be due to my excitement about NEW is this:

When I read on my ipad I do not fall asleep as quickly!  lol

This is great because usually I fall asleep pretty fast when reading, which leads to it taking forever for me to finish a book!  With the iPad I am finding that I am able to read for a much longer time!  Yay


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I still don't read books on my iPad because of the harshness (great description), but also because I get distracted from the reading experience. I end up switching to email, the Internet, Twitter or Facebook.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

David Derrico said:


> I've heard a few people say they don't mind reading on the LCD screen, but for me personally it is harsher on my eyes than the e-Ink, especially if I've been on the computer all day. Then reading on the iPad for more than a short time bothers my eyes whereas the K2 doesn't.
> 
> But if LCD doesn't bother your eyes, then the iPad becomes a very solid e-reader. If you can justify the extra cost because you'd use all the other features, then it primarily comes down to the extra weight. I'd still say the K2 is a better pure e-reader, but if you don't mind LCD and want an all-in-one device, the iPad is a lot of fun.


A good summation, David!

Betsy


----------

